# WTB ETA 978.002 6 jewel movement



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

as described. Fitted to loads of early 1990's watches, but no longer available

I can buy one from Canada NOS for £25 plus duty and the fee for the pleasure of paying the duty, but thought i would ask here first

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2016)

try this guy Scott

http://www.time2timepiece.com/product.php?category=4&brand=0&price=0&condition=0&gender=0&id=970


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

thanks Bruce - untested movement but for a fiver I am in

Bought and in the post!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2016)

scottswatches said:


> thanks Bruce - untested movement but for a fiver I am in
> 
> Bought and in the post!


 blimey that was quick :laugh:

worth book marking him. he gets some unusual stuff at times


----------

